# Free Sling for best color combination!!



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

I have a youth bow (Alpine Micro) that I am messing around with and want to get the craziest string color combo (I'll make a sling to match it). Whoever comes up with the color combo I choose, will get a free sling of their color choice. Just to let you know...

I already have:

Green/Black
Blue/Black
Blue/Yellow
Pink/White/Black (My mom's)

And I won't pick yellow and black :shade:

Let the games begin!!!


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

grey/orange


----------



## indiana redneck (Feb 26, 2006)

*flo. orange & flo. green:shade:*


----------



## woobenbowhunter (Jun 18, 2008)

purple n gold. GO VIKES


----------



## Little goo (Jul 18, 2009)

Orange, Desert camo, and black


----------



## ghost trail (Sep 7, 2006)

pink /purple/white


----------



## killerloop (Mar 16, 2008)

red minor,black/grey


----------



## open season (Feb 24, 2009)

Not too crazy but, red, white and blue sounds real cool..


----------



## bowhunter130 (Feb 5, 2009)

Black ,red white


----------



## d_read (Sep 17, 2009)

yellow with a aqua blue/neon blue.....with flo orange servings


----------



## Sask Riverrunt (Aug 18, 2006)

The modern fad. Brown and light pink, throw in some bright yellow. Cool.


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

pink/teal/yellow/lime green with clear halo serving


----------



## nywell (Feb 21, 2005)

*sling*

teal and white if tye bow is for a girl
Orange, brown and grey for a bow's bow.


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jul 19, 2009)

Flo Orange, Flo Green, and Black


----------



## T_well (Jan 10, 2010)

Yellow/ light pink with red serving (looks like a flame)


----------



## drenalinxt (Feb 23, 2009)

flo purple - black - mauve- lavender


----------



## bertrunner (Jan 9, 2009)

*the best*

teal/pink/black


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

possum boy said:


> pink/teal/yellow/lime green with clear halo serving


I've actually made a sling just like that before:shade:


----------



## tnarb (Aug 26, 2006)

Blue white and black....


----------



## lilcajun (Jul 18, 2007)

flo orange/neon blue


----------



## monsterbuck780 (Nov 20, 2009)

red/blue /white/green


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

jrmysell said:


> I've actually made a sling just like that before:shade:


lol how did it come out?


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

possum boy said:


> lol how did it come out?


It was very bright:shade: It was very crazy. I did sell it though:mg:


----------



## kw1 (Feb 9, 2009)

scarlet and grey (its a buckeye thing) O-H


----------



## Sackamous (Oct 26, 2009)

Anything with purple, yellow, green, and orange should do the trick


----------



## kentslayer (Nov 2, 2009)

purple,orange,neon green, and silver


----------



## Nate's Parker (Feb 16, 2005)

Neon blue, reflective black , neon yellow


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Mt. Berry / Flo. Green


----------



## lightbeer (Jan 1, 2009)

red/black
:darkbeer:


----------



## dieselbowhunter (Oct 2, 2009)

See Jeremy i knew we could get some cool ones on here!


----------



## AlienX (Nov 16, 2009)

Blue, orange, and white!


----------



## utaharcher (Apr 18, 2004)

brown, pink, and teal


----------



## lunkerbuster (Aug 25, 2006)

(sooner)-red,and white(cowboy)-blue,and silver:
i seen in your bio that you would like to meet bob stoops and troy aikman so i figured you were a sooner and cowboy fan.whether i guessed right or not i thought these colors would look cool together.


----------



## SCBOWHUNTER903 (Jan 28, 2010)

royal blue, black and white


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

lunkerbuster said:


> (sooner)-red,and white(cowboy)-blue,and silver:
> i seen in your bio that you would like to meet bob stoops and troy aikman so i figured you were a sooner and cowboy fan.whether i guessed right or not i thought these colors would look cool together.


Yep you're right. I have made slings already for each


----------



## turkeytim (Dec 30, 2009)

*string color*

Flo Yellow and red strings with flo orange servings (I call it Autumn Bliss) makes me think of the changing of the seasons everytime I shoot my bow and whats not to love about autumn


----------



## ohiobow (Jul 22, 2009)

not colors but my best guess would be the boys or girls favorite color. you never know it might just be one more thing to help get them out their and shoot.. i know i choose my colors for things i like. flo. yellow and black for the steelers :shade:


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*cool colors!!*

:smile::smile: Flo purple and dark purple with flo purple servings looks really cool!!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

We've got some good ones!! Keep 'em coming


----------



## hunter6 (Aug 13, 2008)

blaze orange, o.d. green , and black . from iowa


----------



## adk (Jan 15, 2010)

blaze orange- black


----------



## stramons (Dec 16, 2009)

*braid sling*

Need help with color for sling. Have a 82nd with octane quiver and a red vapor trail limb driver. I bought a sling with kelly greenw/ black and tan, looks good but no pop. Purchase a new one w/red instead of the tan looks like a christmas tree. Color scheme red and green any suggestions? if I had the cams done in red as well yeah or neah? thanks


----------



## RugerRedhawk (Oct 15, 2008)

Black-Flame-White


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

stramons said:


> Need help with color for sling. Have a 82nd with octane quiver and a red vapor trail limb driver. I bought a sling with kelly greenw/ black and tan, looks good but no pop. Purchase a new one w/red instead of the tan looks like a christmas tree. Color scheme red and green any suggestions? if I had the cams done in red as well yeah or neah? thanks


What about red, green, black and tan?


----------



## kzoohunter (Dec 24, 2009)

Orange and white........ Go texas


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

red orange yellow and purple...


----------



## LungBuster77 (Jan 26, 2010)

Neon green/Agua/black


----------



## AM OUTDOORS (Aug 6, 2007)

Avacado Green and Harvest Gold with a bit of Burnt Orange.
"That 70's String!":nixon:


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

woobenbowhunter said:


> purple n gold. GO VIKES


A vikes fan in Wisconsin?


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

.BuckHunt. said:


> A vikes fan in Wisconsin?


Blasphemy!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

We've got some good ones, lets get some more


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

florescent purple/black/sunset orange


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*free sling with bow string color combo*

How about black,neon blue and silver


----------



## bdwhitetalhunt (Dec 14, 2009)

red white and blue. God bless the USA


----------



## bighoytman (Apr 12, 2006)

*free sling with bow string color combo*

Mountain berry,sunset yellow,with Stirling silver


----------



## HunterRidge (Oct 7, 2008)

hunter green/cocobola with flo orange/dark brown serving mix:shade:


----------



## TheAirMan (Feb 21, 2008)

purple & white


----------



## possum boy (Sep 7, 2008)

Red, yellow,blue,pink, bright and cool sounding

or maybe red yellow orange and blue, like an extremely hot flame!


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Lets get some more!!:wink:


----------



## jrmysell (Mar 13, 2008)

Anymore???


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

Flo. green and black/flo. yellow and black/pink and black with pink serving.


----------



## HIGHMARK (Aug 1, 2009)

pink/black/silver with clear serving


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Bright Green/Orange


----------



## norco55 (Sep 8, 2009)

flo pink/flo red/flo orange 
Would be what my 6 yr old wants on her bow anyways. Should be able to see it if and when she sets it down next to the truck. LOL


----------



## Blood (Dec 29, 2009)

White Purple Black maybe?


----------



## Turkeyflacx2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Blue,yellow and white.


----------



## SHUEY (Jan 24, 2008)

Blue/Chocolate


----------



## lost n mi (Nov 17, 2007)

blue & silver


----------



## mikecl (Jan 11, 2010)

Texas state flag colors:wink:


----------



## wildhorseracer3 (Jan 13, 2010)

Flo green and flo pink with flo green serving


----------



## Admiral Vixen (Feb 21, 2009)

Pink/Gray and Black


----------

